
Dell XPS13 Laptop – Cool Tools - jseliger
http://kk.org/cooltools/dell-xps13-laptop/
======
aleksei
I've had the XPS 13 for almost a year now for home use and it's been great.
The form factor is pretty much perfect for me and it looks super sleek.
Performance for coding is good, and even some games like Rocket League work
pretty well. I had a 13" inch Air previously, and while the Dell trackpad is
not quite as good, I much prefer the XPS.

The only downside that should put people off is the coil whine. Mine is
thankfully present only when compiling large projects, but some people do
report a constant whine. Also, I had to get the larger resolution screen which
means you need to scale your desktop to be able to read anything. Another
trade off is the 2x TB connection, but apparently it works OK for even
external GPUs, something I've considered.

All in all, it's pretty well rounded for it's size and I'd recommend anyone
looking for the form factor to consider it.

------
CocoaGeek
I got one a few weeks ago and it's great. I love the form factor and it packs
some good punch and works great on Ubuntu (17.10). However, the infamous and
almost constant "coil whine" is a bummer :-|

